# Cajas acusticas 2*15 + Driver



## pacotachuela (May 5, 2011)

Antes de comenzar esta etapa analizamos la posibilidad comprar equipos nacionales a un muy buen precio, como es costumbre en nuestro entorno. La elaboración de equipos por nuestras manos suponía inversión de nuestro tiempo y un costo considerable. Entonces, ¿por qué elegimos hacer los equipos nosotros mismos?
Desde el diseño, elegido entre varios modelos, hasta los altavoces, siempre buscamos lograr el mayor rendimiento acústico y de potencia eléctrica posible, cuidando alcanzar todo el espectro sonoro. Por eso, elegimos material MDF de 18mm de espesor para las cajas acústicas de diseño trapezoidal, altavoces Jahro de gran sensibilidad (SPL>84dB/Wm) y rango (20-4000Hz y 1,5-20KHz) y conectores Speakon, diseñados específicamente para señales de potencia.

Diseño:











Ahora las fotos:










































Y ya se que los parlantes no son wooouw la marca, pero era a lo que llegaba, y no estoy para nada desconforme con la calidad de sonido. 
Me falta hacer los filtros, los woofers estan directos y el driver con un capacitor de 10µf. A todo esto, con que me conviene hacer la bobina para filtrar los bajos, filtro de aire o de ferrito...? Conviene un filtro de primer o segundo orden?

Si tienen recomendaciones, por favor, seran bien recibidas.

Muchas gracias 

no puedo editar el post para abrirlo como encuesta... :S


----------



## Tacatomon (May 8, 2011)

¿Drivers Eficientes? ¿84dbSPL?
Esto es Eficiencia
http://www.eminence.com/speakers/speaker-detail/?model=Kappa_15A
Pero, la realidad es que siempre manda la cartera. Dura dura realidad .

Por el lado de los bafles, muy lindos, muy lindos. Personalmente no me agrada el MDF ni la forrada de alfombra. Prefiero el Cimbraplay y Fibra de vidrio.
Los filtros... Si no se puede Bi-amplificar... Será mejor los filtros pasivos. Puedes usar los diseños de referencia de Jahro.

Saludos!


----------



## pacotachuela (May 9, 2011)

Supuestamente por lo que leí antes de armar, el MDF era mejor para la acústica de la caja en comparación con el Fenólico, por eso la decisión de usarlo (la cagada es que la humedad lo destruye!)

Tendrías algún diagrama o link de estos filtros?... 

Gracias por comentar (y responder el e-mail).


----------



## Tacatomon (May 9, 2011)

La página web de Jahro deja mucho que desear en cuanto a diseños de referencia o Filtros... En fin.

Para lo que tienes. Mas o menos anda bien un corte de 1.8Khz para los woofers y de ahí para arriba, los drivers. Como no veo hojas técnicas de los altavoces en la página. Será al tanteo. A menos que desees medir los altavoces y... Bahhh, Implica un micro de medición caro y demás....

Prueba 1.8kHz-2.2kHz y los Drivers desde 1.5Khz. A ver si la bancan.
Usa esta herramienta de diseño.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara (May 9, 2011)

Hola compañeros
Me gusto mucho el diseño ya que no es tan difícil y queda lindo jeje
Ahora tengo unas preguntas:
Cuál es la medida interior del alto de la parte da la bocina y de qué medidas es la bocina?
Saludos y muy lindo te quedo


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 9, 2011)

Respecto a los filtros, yo haría un diseño como algunas cajas de fabricantes Pro: un diseño "cuasi 3 vías". Es decir, el altavoz de abajo lo corto con Paso Bajo (p.e) a 250 - 400 Hz; el altavoz de arriba lo corto a 1,5 - 2 kHz, como dice Tacatomon; y de ahí para arriba trabaja el driver. 

De ésa manera, los dos woofer's me dan bajo, pero uno solo de ellos me da medio, y el driver para medios agudos.


----------



## tatajara (May 9, 2011)

Esa  es otra posibilidad y quedaría un poco mejor en el sentido de la reproducción de gama de sonidos 
Saludos


----------



## pacotachuela (May 12, 2011)

tatajara dijo:


> Hola compañeros
> Me gusto mucho el diseño ya que no es tan difícil y queda lindo jeje
> Ahora tengo unas preguntas:
> Cuál es la medida interior del alto de la parte da la bocina y de qué medidas es la bocina?
> Saludos y muy lindo te quedo



Mil disculpas de no haber respondido antes
464 * 176mm (interior a interior) (frente)
345 * 100mm (el hueco)

Esta parte la hicimos a ojo nomas jaja, todo antes diseñado en Sketchup


----------



## tatajara (May 12, 2011)

Gracias por la data 
Voy a ver si a fin de año lo armo 
Me gustaría ver más a fondo la idea que tiro yoangel lazaro
Saludos


----------



## pacotachuela (May 12, 2011)

Aca esta el archivo .rar con el diseño en 3D y las medidas acotadas... Es un archivo para abrir con el programa Sketchup de google (es freeware). Esta barbaro (en serio jaja)


----------

